# I think I got a little too crazy...



## papheteer (Apr 17, 2017)

and ordered 7 flasks from Ten Shin. I need to move to a much bigger house in a few years i guess! Wish me luck!



micranthum x (Shun-Fa Golden x micranthum) 

Fanaticum 'Bear-4' x Shun-Fa Golden 

Magic Lantern x emersonii 'Chiu Hua'

delenatii x vietnamense 

Joyce Hasegawa x hangianum 

emersonii var. huonglanae x emersonii 'Chiu Hua' 

Lola Bird 'Bear-1' x Shun-Fa Golden 'Bear-3'


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2017)

All the latest hybrids other than Ho Chi Minh. 
Very exciting! Wish you luck!


----------



## troy (Apr 17, 2017)

You are brave!! I hope you get great flasks!!


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2017)

Good vibes going your way>>>>>>

Have you returned to sanity yet???? ;>)


----------



## papheteer (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 17, 2017)

abax said:


> Good vibes going your way>>>>>>
> 
> Have you returned to sanity yet???? ;>)



Thanks, Angela!

Sanity? Hell no! Crazy about these complex Parvi crosses. Can't wait to see the variation in each cross!


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmm, I swear I asked Matt about flasks before and he didn't sell them. 

Is there some secret buying code I'm missing?


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2017)

Papheteer, did I ever tell you I love crazy people???? Especially the ones who enjoy the results of being orchid
crazy! Keep us posted on the progress of the "little crazy".


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2017)

Good pick-up. Remember your addicted friends when they grow up.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 18, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Good pick-up. Remember your addicted friends when they grow up.



I'll have plenty to share in a year or 2!


----------



## coronacars (Apr 19, 2017)

Should be a lot of fun. Congrats!


----------

